# NJBBA President's Cup SUNDAY 11/7!



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Free tournament just for NJBBA members sponsored by your Courtesy Patrol.

Just sign in and fish!

Three beaches are designated for the tournament, sign in with:

IBSP -- A7 Parking lot with Bill Mackintosh
Brigantine -- 14th St. beach buggy entrance with Rod Smith
Corson's Inlet SP at the beach buggy entrance with Ron Patten

Sign in time: 6 am
Start fishing 7 am fish till 2pm

Score fish by 3pm back where you signed in at.

Fish will scored by length (Bluefish minimum 18” to score)

There are three prizes for each beach 1st, 2nd and 3rd and an overall prize for longest fish for the state.

For each beach 1st place prize is a reel, 2nd pull over sweatshirt and 3rd club hat and tee shirt.

Over-all winner for the state also receives NJBBA jacket

Prizes will be given out at the annual banquet.

This is a free tournament for members so get out there and fish!


----------



## Bigguy (Jun 2, 2005)

Rod, you going to be at IBSP on Sunday?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

No, Kurt is fishing in Nawth Cacalacky so I'm judging Brigantine.

I'm fishing on Beach Buggy's team on Saturday in the Shaner Tournament, I'll probably fish the State Park afterward (or SSH, Ortley, Lavalette, Dover or Brick).


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Turned out good for me!

Skinny Bass at high tide

41" / 21lbs on half a cob mullet.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!! Great fish.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Thanks Dogg . . . Going back tomorrow :fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good luck. May the fish fish GODS smile greatly upon ya. I'm on night shift tonight and tomorrow and then I go on vacation so I'm gonna try and get out around here.


----------

